
Pre-Launch Tips for Your Startup - slowhand09
https://hackernoon.com/pre-launch-tips-for-your-startup-aedf4bd4393c
======
madamelic
I had this entire giant post written out for you.

I looked at your history and you are growth-hacking your HN. You admitted the
game in this post.

You are re-posting old content like it is new content, to build your points.

